# Thinking about doing Sheiko 29



## NaiteLB (Nov 30, 2018)

I want to up my bench, my squat and my deadlift while still gaining mass, is this program a good idea ?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 30, 2018)

Why yes, yes it is. it's a wonderful idea


----------



## NaiteLB (Nov 30, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Why yes, yes it is. it's a wonderful idea



Ok thx ! Do you think I can add some isolation exercises like curls or calves raises at the end of my workout or I should just stick to the program ?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 30, 2018)

NaiteLB said:


> Ok thx ! Do you think I can add some isolation exercises like curls or calves raises at the end of my workout or I should just stick to the program ?


Lol you won't have anything left in you at the end of your workouts. You'll find yourself struggling to finish the accessorials.


----------



## NaiteLB (Nov 30, 2018)

Lol ok I won't then...


----------



## Elivo (Nov 30, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Why yes, yes it is. it's a wonderful idea



His answer should worry you.....a lot!!


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 30, 2018)

Shit now I’m intrigued....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 30, 2018)

****ing do it!!!!!!


----------



## Elivo (Nov 30, 2018)

Two things are for sure when you have both seeker and pillar encouraging you to run a program.

1. It works
2. Probably crying involved


----------



## snake (Nov 30, 2018)

NaiteLB said:


> I want to up my bench, my squat and my deadlift while still gaining mass, is this program a good idea ?



You ever see a power lifter? Their strength goes without saying but they are massive dudes. Try not to get all caught up it the "Training for strength" "Training for Mass" thing. Strength and size goes hand in hand with each other. Anyone here you would see on the street and think is big can move some respectable weight.

As for isolation work, do it for a better rounded body. You damn well better be spent by the end of an upper leg workout but there should be enough in the tank to bang out some calf work. Not many people need to be asked twice to hit some bi work after back so you'll have no problem there. You don't have to go nuts with this work, just think of it as a polishing off.

The path to a better bench is to bench; to have a better squat, you need to squat. See a pattern here?


----------



## Jin (Nov 30, 2018)

It can’t be that hard....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 30, 2018)

Sheiko is perfect for a young buck like you. You will come out if it with excellent technique if you do it properly.


----------



## NaiteLB (Nov 30, 2018)

Lol, everyone really want me to do it. I'll probably start the program monday in 2 weeks because I just caught a streptococcus... I'm on antibiotics right now so I'm gonna stay at maintenance until I finish them and then start. If it's it's that rough as you guys are saying, I'm probably gonna be better starting when I'm not sick and on antibiotics...


----------



## Elivo (Nov 30, 2018)

NaiteLB said:


> Lol, everyone really want me to do it. I'll probably start the program monday in 2 weeks because I just caught a streptococcus... I'm on antibiotics right now so I'm gonna stay at maintenance until I finish them and then start. If it's it's that rough as you guys are saying, I'm probably gonna be better starting when I'm not sick and on antibiotics...



No, wait till you are better before starting it. You’ll need all the energy you got.


----------

